# Horrific pics



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok my son's new S6 less than 200 miles, a simple crash yesterday during a training ride. The crash was on the right side , damage on the left. The are no marks what so ever on the frame. Scratches on the handlebar and paddles. So the question is how did this disaster happen, yes there was a carbon cage and no it has no damage what so ever.

All the damage is on the left side, sorry about the pics but I was a little excited.
I have two theories one a little crazy and the other more plausible.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Is this a System? How was the crash on the rightside? The carbon may have buckled on the left depending on the where the impact was on the right?


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Is a 09 super 6*

Crash on the right side , damage on left side.


----------



## shorelocal (Jan 12, 2007)

moab63 said:


> So the question is how did this disaster happen, yes there was a carbon cage and no it has no damage what so ever..


How did it happen??? He crashed. Obviously not a JRA account for frame damage, nor manufacturer defect.

I don't think you can state that the bike should be perfect just 'cause there are no scratches on one side. Maybe your son's knee impacted the bottle and cage which put pressure on the downtube, causing the damage. Just a theory based on the pics shown.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Yeah thats one of my theories but he*

swears his knee never touched the cage. Someone clipped his front wheel breaking some spoke an took him down. How the whole thing started we arent sure, since it was a big peloton.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Maybe Cannondale should go back to making just aluminum frames. Then it'd only be bent, but not broke. ;-)


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Well things do break, somehow this one*

managed to do it really bad on a some what easy crash. I guess I could send it to calfee.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

:cryin: 

That is terrible, and such a young frame.

I worry about carbon, that is why I keep my spare Al frame in case of something like this.

Sorry to hear about this, i am glad your son is ok however.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

moab63 said:


> swears his knee never touched the cage. Someone clipped his front wheel breaking some spoke an took him down. How the whole thing started we arent sure, since it was a big peloton.


First, sorry for your son's loss. That would make me upset too. Now, you mention the word "peleton" here, but then in your first post you say your son was in a training ride. Was it a race or a ride? Either way, I am sorry to say that since the rider in front clipped him, it seems to suggest that your son should not have ridden too close to him. It's more understandable in a race, less understandable in a club or team ride, when he should know better. As with car accidents, the driver in the back is at fault, unless the driver cut him off. Given that it was a training ride it is unlikely the front rider was cutting him off...perhaps the guy or girl swerved to avoid something and/or touched the brakes too heavily, resulting in your son's front wheel clipping the rear wheel of the person in front. 

Onto, the damage, it looks like the cage was taken pretty cleanly off the frame. The allen bolts holding the cage look like they came off due to a sudden and violent action. Was there a bottle in the cage at the time, and if so was there a lot a liquid in it. If there was a large and full bottle in the cage, it is reasonable to say that after your son fell on his right side, either some part of his right side (thigh, knee or unclipped foot) jerked to the left and slapped the cage and/or bottle with enough force to take the cage off. A heavy bottle in a cage creates sufficent leverage that if you yank a bottle from the cage the wrong way you can crack a plastic or carbon cage. I've done it myself. Thus, something striking it after a crash can likely rip the cage off the frame. And unfortunately part of the frame comes off too.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Well it was a training ride and the peloton was*

about 75 guys or more. Is the thursday fiesta Island ride, is actually faster than some races. He has ridden it many times, even on his track bike (with) brakes. The bottle was normal size half full, by the way that was my theory the impact caused the bottle to rip clean off the frame.


----------



## rangerdavid (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah, main thing is everyone is ok. glad to know your son is ok.


----------



## shorelocal (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't worry about it ... a lil duct tape and some bondo should fix that right up 

seriously tho ... hopefully it's repairable


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Sir I think is more than a little*

bondo, plus that would bring the weight up:cryin: I already sent out some emails and pics to a few frame repair dudes. 

Yes the main thing is that he is ok, any crash you walk away from is a good crash.:thumbsup:


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Man, that stinks. That frame is toast.


----------



## nachtjager (May 7, 2008)

glad your son is ok. but theres no coming back for that frame. junk it.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

This reminds me of one time watching a protour race, and Robbie McEwen (at that time with Davitimon Lotto) after the finish was crowded by press and fans. Some guy tried to yank his water bottle off his cage to get it as a souvenir, which ended up tearing apart the carbon cage. Robbie undertstandably flipped out, and was about the kick the guy's ass, and I think he stopped. He took the bottle away from that guy and if I remember correctly, he gave the bottle to some innocent fan.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Glad to hear your son is ok. This is the exact reason I race and do training rides on my CAAD's and noodle along on my Colnago EP.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

My son's CAAD9 didn't fare much better, when he locked wheels with his grandpa. My dad's light wheels needed 1 spoke replaced... my son's seatstays look like someone rung them out. Sucks, because it was a REALLY cool looking bike before the accident:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162234&stc=1&d=1240172143


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry about the bike, but glad your son's OK.
It's really too bad how some training rides are becoming "out for blood testosterone fests". 
Save it for the 'crits......


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

If anything it was too casual... they definitely weren't racing. I mean, it was my son and my dad...


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

MarvinK said:


> If anything it was too casual... they definitely weren't racing. I mean, it was my son and my dad...


Yeah, I seen that too. Riders sometimes just not paying enough attention. 
Heck my worst bike accident was getting tangled up with my MTB in a subdivision at walking speed with an old guy walking his dog. Leash caught the bike & I went down smashing my hand between the bar & pavement. Cost me a trip to the OR with the hand surgeon- and WAY more $$$ than my bike was worth.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Resolution to my bike disaster, I got my new*

frame last night, identical including team colors and made in USA. I would like to thank cannondale because they went well above and beyond the call of duty. I got more that I expected. 

So now the mtb frame is back in the budget. The flash aluminum(mtb) also a caad 9 2010 frameset. :thumbsup:


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

I wonder if the bottle mount was overtorqued?


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*I dont know the cage was installed at the shop*



djh01 said:


> I wonder if the bottle mount was overtorqued?


is carbon like the bike.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I was also clipped on a a ride and went down. One water bottle cage bolt was ripped right out of the frame some how...a steel EL-OS frame.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

I'm having a hard time understanding what the OP's expectations were. Your son crashed, the bicycle was damaged. Stuff happens. You ask "how did this happen?", well, it happened by crashing. 

If you drop a drinking glass, do you not expect it to shatter? If you run into a tree with your car do you not expect it to be damaged? If you walk on broken glass barefoot, do you not expect to get cut?

Sometimes, sh!t happens and you just have to deal with it. The product will work as intended when used as intended. When you go beyond that, well, stuff breaks. Its not someone else's fault.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Well it has been resolved , but*

a lots of things happen and are someones fault directly or indirectly. Since I been working retail sales for many years. I have seen many products fail, and not performed as intendent. 

Lawyers many times have been involved. Well if you crash or somehow break a 8k bike after a couple of hundred miles, your views might change.

Like I said I'm very happy about what cannondale did for me, and that will be a cannondale guy forever.:thumbsup:
Enough rambling


----------

